# No more crap chat ->> Straight to the hourly rate.



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

I've been driving for six weeks now and I've read heaps of good (and bad) advice on this forum and none of it means anything without thinking about this single fact.

Uber thinks you as a driver including your vehicle are worth $0.38 per minute. Thats $22.80 per hour.

A taxi wait time is $56.64 per hour. And I think that's cheap for a driver, a vehicle, full licence(s), government fees ect and insurance.

I wouldn't even get out of bed to earn $22.80 per hour and that's without having to pay GST, income tax, fuel, tyres, insurance, cleaning, depreciation, maintenance and so on and on and on.

No more Uber driving for me.

Those prices are from the Uber app in my local city and from the Taxi company website in my local city.

Good buy.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

GettinSquare said:


> No more Uber driving for me.
> 
> .
> 
> Good buy.


Good bye... More trips for us... Loooolllll


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

GettinSquare said:


> I've been driving for six weeks now and I've read heaps of good (and bad) advice on this forum and none of it means anything without thinking about this single fact.
> 
> Uber thinks you as a driver including your vehicle are worth $0.38 per minute. Thats $22.80 per hour.
> 
> ...


OK @GettinSquare Copernicus, no more uber. What then??
Dust off your medical degree?
Reinstate your membership in the Bar?
2020 presidential run?
Detail cars?

What?









I'm 6th from left


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GettinSquare said:


> I've been driving for six weeks now and I've read heaps of good (and bad) advice on this forum and none of it means anything without thinking about this single fact.
> 
> Uber thinks you as a driver including your vehicle are worth $0.38 per minute. Thats $22.80 per hour.
> 
> ...


Whoa...whoa...whoa... think of the flexibility !!

.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Whoa...whoa...whoa... think of the flexibility !!
> 
> .


Hahahhahahah....ubers got great flexibility


----------



## Modicum (Feb 12, 2019)

Uber as a company are a bloody disgrace - but I get from them what I want, a job where I can work on demand & have freedom the rest of the time - like during the day I can meet my elderly folks for lunch or hit up the beach, go surfing if there’s waves etc etc. ..can’t do this stuff working for the man on a 9 - 5 schedule. Uber are never gonna give a damn about drivers as the supply of newbies is endless, however if u drive smart u can make it work.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

GettinSquare said:


> I've been driving for six weeks now and I've read heaps of good (and bad) advice on this forum and none of it means anything without thinking about this single fact.
> 
> Uber thinks you as a driver including your vehicle are worth $0.38 per minute. Thats $22.80 per hour.
> 
> ...


Good buy Mr Taxi driver. We all quit too. Good advice.


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Whoa...whoa...whoa... think of the flexibility !!
> 
> .


Not to mention the badges!


----------



## FernandoPoe V1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Djhuber63 said:


> Not to mention the badges!


Yes! That's the only reason I drive for uber!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Djhuber63 said:


> Not to mention the badges!
> 
> 
> FernandoPoe V1 said:
> ...


He asked you not to mention the badges:biggrin:


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

but i just got my first "entertaining driver" badge!


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

I couldnt find the line on my bank deposit to enter in my Great conversation badge ☹


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

GettinSquare said:


> I've been driving for six weeks now and I've read heaps of good (and bad) advice on this forum and none of it means anything without thinking about this single fact.
> 
> Uber thinks you as a driver including your vehicle are worth $0.38 per minute. Thats $22.80 per hour.
> 
> ...


I have been driving for nearly a trillion years and I still don't get it.Still the "Donkey" for Uber


----------

